# i...umm...need root beer.



## meb01999

so - i am american - and americans drink root beer. back when i lived in kuwait there was an ample supply, but here i have found NOTHING.

anyone seen any???

also - has anyone visited lulu hypermarket in madinat nasr? they had a TON of imported stuff in kuwait, but i am not going to venture out there unless i am guaranteed a good haul. so - advise me please!!!

thanks!


----------



## Spokesdude

Have u tried Alfa Market? They carry loads of imported goods. I remember buying root beer in Egypt before. I'm sure it must be available somewhere!


----------



## charleen

If you are in Maadi go to Kimo Market in Degla, or Mariam Market. There you will be ok. You can also put in an order if you need a lot and they will get it for you regularly if need be.


----------



## canuck2010

Alfa Market sells it, and its almost $3 a can. But it does taste good.


----------



## gerhardme1954

I agree with charleen. saw the stuff at Miriam market. Have no idea why anybody would want to drink the stuff though, he,he...you can buy up their entire stock, we wont mind...


----------



## charleen

gerhardme1954 said:


> I agree with charleen. saw the stuff at Miriam market. Have no idea why anybody would want to drink the stuff though, he,he...you can buy up their entire stock, we wont mind...


NO Root Beer hating! All of us in the states were raised on this stuff, root beer floats in frosty mugs!!

Cheers to the root beer lovers!!


----------



## PoleDancer

Not being a 'Merkan, I don't drink the stuff. However isn't root beer actually rather easy home brew territory (in the same way that Brits might brew up ginger beer)? If you can get someone to bring out some of whatever root it is that you flavour the stuff with, that might be a fun little project.


----------



## MaidenScotland

PoleDancer said:


> Not being a 'Merkan, I don't drink the stuff. However isn't root beer actually rather easy home brew territory (in the same way that Brits might brew up ginger beer)? If you can get someone to bring out some of whatever root it is that you flavour the stuff with, that might be a fun little project.




I love home made ginger beer and made loads of it last summer, off to find ginger now that you have put me in the mood


----------



## MaidenScotland

ohhh much much too difficult


his old-fashioned root beer recipe is taken from "The Book of Knowledge and Sure Guide to Rapid Wealth" published by Hurst & Company, New York, in 1873.

For 10 gallons beer, take 3 pounds common burdock root, or 1 ounce essence of sassafras; 1/2 pound good hops; 1 pint corn, roasted brown. Boil the whole in 6 gallons pure water until the strength of the materials is obtained; strain while hot into a keg, adding enough cold water to make 10 gallons. When nearly cold, add clean molasses or syrup until palatable -- not sickishly sweet. Add also as much fresh yeast as will raise a batch of 8 loaves of bread. Place the keg in a cellar or other cool place, and in 48 hours, you will have a keg of first-rate, sparkling root beer.


----------



## kevinthegulf

MaidenScotland said:


> ohhh much much too difficult
> 
> 
> his old-fashioned root beer recipe is taken from "The Book of Knowledge and Sure Guide to Rapid Wealth" published by Hurst & Company, New York, in 1873.
> 
> For 10 gallons beer, take 3 pounds common burdock root,
> 
> mmmmm Ben Shaws Dandelion & Burdock.. that was a nice drink- Brewed in 'uddersfield


----------



## Moe599

Hoot hoot for the root beer lovers. You're right, it's very hard to find here. I almost forgot the taste just like I forgot the taste of Bud Light

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gerhardme1954

Dont get me wrong. I dont hate rootbeer, come to think of it I am not entirely sure what the hell it is to begin with! Personally prefer a ice cold beer anytime, but hey! everyone to his own. Gingerbeer is that burny stuff, right? Bought a bottle of it in Aussie, recently, out of curiosity. I think it was called Bundaberg or something - not bad...not bad. Ice cold on a hot day it works for me, provided a ice cold lager is not available.


----------



## Lanason

Root beer / bud light !!!!!!
Next you will be saying "Coca cola clouds" and a "big Mac sun". 

The world is turning Disney ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## meb01999

YES!!! lol. i LOVE how my root beer thread gets 12 posts - but everyone just casually ignores my requests for a good pediatric dentist! lol... just kidding.

so - alfa market is on the corniche yeah? i don't know where miriam market is at all...

but root beer is well worth $3 a can. even more probably...

and i think i'll pass on making it on my own - i'm not exactly a chem whiz.


----------



## Helen Ellis

gerhardme1954 said:


> Dont get me wrong. I dont hate rootbeer, come to think of it I am not entirely sure what the hell it is to begin with! Personally prefer a ice cold beer anytime, but hey! everyone to his own. Gingerbeer is that burny stuff, right? Bought a bottle of it in Aussie, recently, out of curiosity. I think it was called Bundaberg or something - not bad...not bad. Ice cold on a hot day it works for me, provided a ice cold lager is not available.


You can get alcoholic ginger beer too, mmmmm delicious. Not here though, well I doubt it anyway.


----------



## ice2x01

Oscar in Heliopolis has it sometimes. There is also this supermarket in Korba that usually has it but the name escapes me, it has all sorts of imported goods.


----------



## gerhardme1954

Miriam market is close to road 200 in Degla...one of the cross roads, dont know the number...


----------



## txlstewart

gerhardme1954 said:


> Miriam market is close to road 200 in Degla...one of the cross roads, dont know the number...


Just off 205 at 254. They have free delivery!


----------



## eynas

I'm a root beer lover as well. Both Mariam Market and Kimo market have it. Occasionally its out of stock in one of them and rarely in both. Sometimes you can find it in Alfa (at least on the Maadi Corniche, not sure of the Heliopolis branch).

Travelling now in London and just had a root beer yesterday. Nothing like it


----------

